# Online invitations



## meltyface (Sep 21, 2011)

Last year I sent out e-invites from a free website and I cannot find it again. I was wondering if anyone knows of a free site I can send invitations to people and it will keep track of who has RSVP plus let you pick the number of items (#drinks, chips, etc) to bring, reducing the quantity as people select what they want to bring.

The website I found last year was amazing and would do all that plus more, but I cannot find it. Any help or ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

here are a couple websites...

http://www.punchbowl.com/digital-invitations

http://new.evite.com/#home


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I got through hand making 50 odd invitations. And to think that early next year I have to start making 21st invites for my daughter's party............ groan


----------



## meltyface (Sep 21, 2011)

I was thinking about making hand-made invites this year but I so got caught up building props that I never got around to it


----------



## ghoulygirl (Sep 26, 2011)

*On Line Invitations*

I just did mine through Socializer. They are free and allow you to add music and Youtube links. Their back grounds are much more fun than e-vite IMO.


----------

